# Early 1970's Peugeot UO8...all original...one owner.



## HARPO (May 24, 2017)

Well, almost all original. Missing is the leather saddle that was changed out many, many years ago by the original owner who I just bought the bike from. I just replaced the original Hutchinson tires that were all dried out...yet kept the Hutchinson tubes that are still holding air!
NOTHING on the bike (except the saddle) had been changed since it was purchased. The decals are in perfect condition, and just minor chips exist on the frame. The brake cables have cracked in a few places, but even the brake pads are original and show little if any wear. 
The Simplex front derailleur, which we all know is prone to breaking/cracking, is even in perfect shape. 
All in all, a true survivor...unmolested in over 40 years of ownership. And barely ridden when the original owner had it.
Frame size is way to small for me, but I had to have it anyway. Still, I'll be listing it for sale here on Long Island (pickup only) shortly to someone I hope can appreciate it. Bikes this old in this condition rarely come along...

fred


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 24, 2017)

pretty amazing find.  Now you have to ride it - looks like the owner didn't...


----------



## Dale Alan (May 24, 2017)

Very nice,that is a real beauty . I have always enjoyed their ride . I had one similar I went through and gave it to a youngster that wanted to try some "Old Steel" , as he called it...He loves it. Mine had a broken FD and guard so was not 100 percent original.


----------



## Cranky Chain Cycles (Mar 16, 2019)

What's a fair price for one of these w/o the pump?


----------



## juvela (Mar 16, 2019)

-----


Dating -

here is the U.S. market catalogue page for 1974.





note cycle still wears the Lyotard 36 pedals with bolt-on Cibie reflectors rather the the Lyotard 136R with integral reflectors.

note head emblem is still a transfer rather than a 3D one affixed with rivets.

doubt machine can be earlier than the 1975-76 time. (unable to locate '75-'76 catalogues online)

specific datum can be harvested from Lucien stern mech -





Rampant lion missing his _chapeau de valve arriere._

_-----_


----------

